# The Marksman "Laserhawk Stealth 3070" Slingshot



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The "Laserhawk Stealth" Came out in the early to mid 90's.

It had 4 adlustments to extend your draw 2"s ,3",4's and 5"s add another 1" or so for the circumference of the pulleys and you had an extra 6"s on your draw max.

The "Ball in Tube"method locked the tubes in the slot of your desired draw extension.

I found on mine that I had to beef up the wrist brace with some foam rubber because when I released sometimes I would hit the deck on the upswept bed of the frame.

The foam enabled me to keep the shot parallel to the frame bed. I wondered if it was just my slingshot that had such a close clearance to the bed.

I found out they were all made like that. Good speed,comfortable-keep everything nice and even and she shot like a dream.

Good stuff!


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice, this frame seems to have a lot of practical and clever design features.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice - looks a lot like an evolution of the Combo-sling?

Looks like a very well thought-out slingshot - its odd that it was not copied more.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's cool with the adjustment. And ttf?? I really like it. Would make a great hunting Slingshot. I might try to locate one of these myself. Just 15 days till squirrel season


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have one of these but no bands does anyone build them or where I could get b as bands ??


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Get bands ?? For one of these someone build them ??


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I think you would have great success using the smaller "Chinese Tubes" on this. I'm not a tube guy but 1745's are popular. I believe Dankung has all kinds of tubes. Check out their site or check out SimpleShot. I think the American brands like Trumark could be used too but may be a little short for the maximum setting.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

I have one of these, they are very innovative.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Lots if cool features going on there


----------



## BobLee (11 mo ago)

Scrambler84 said:


> I have one of these but no bands does anyone build them or where I could get b as bands ??


Did you ever find a source for the bands for the Laserhawk Stealth ?
I have 2 of these, absolutely love them. I cast my own lead .380 round ball…..awesome.
Thanks


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

BobLee said:


> Did you ever find a source for the bands for the Laserhawk Stealth ?
> I have 2 of these, absolutely love them. I cast my own lead .380 round ball…..awesome.
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BobLee (11 mo ago)

KawKan said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks brother, 👍🏻


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

this looks cool but what about the pulley and the durability of the bands? and also it must be quite hard to pull with tubes, no?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Pedroito said:


> this looks cool but what about the pulley and the durability of the bnds? and also it must be quite hard to pull with tubes, no?


Pedroito, it wasn't hard to draw back with the original tubes. If you didn't have the brace it might have been harder but there were adjustments on the frame to shorten or lengthen the sling assembly. The pulleys were quite sturdy and well designed to.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

joerg sprave said that pulleys damage the bands much quicklier


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Flatband said:


> The "Laserhawk Stealth" Came out in the early to mid 90's.
> 
> It had 4 adlustments to extend your draw 2"s ,3",4's and 5"s add another 1" or so for the circumference of the pulleys and you had an extra 6"s on your draw max.
> 
> ...


Great design and layout, however, if you use a pulley system this often robs energy from the overall power stroke, the small length of tube around it acts as an energy sync and robs some of that energy in the final process.
If you used a full length tube only, all of the eneregy is released in a single linear motion, the pulley takes some of this away in order to function, which serves no purpose really, same for those awful Chinese slingshot rifles with their pulleys which are next to useless where power is concerned.
A simple chrono test using the same tube, with or without a pulley would show this phenomenon taking place.
Same kind of physics can be seen on board an aircraft carrier, they use a direct steem cannot to launch the aircraft and a series of pulleys, etc to slow it down as it lands.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You know, I never did Chrony it against a straight same size tube but just looking at it, the elongation factor alone would indicate more speed at release.. As far as pulleys being useless, if you don't believe they give more speed, the benefit of a smaller profile is still beneficial rather than longer forks. I do believe that the Chinese rifle Slingshots you mentioned with stretched and locked bands staying ready to shoot until released, do lose a lot of power due to hysteris (loss of speed due to prolonged rubber stretch without retraction of same). Good discussion.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Flatband said:


> You know, I never did Chrony it against a straight same size tube but just looking at it, the elongation factor alone would indicate more speed at release.. As far as pulleys being useless, if you don't believe they give more speed, the benefit of a smaller profile is still beneficial rather than longer forks. I do believe that the Chinese rifle Slingshots you mentioned with stretched and locked bands staying ready to shoot until released, do lose a lot of power due to hysteris (loss of speed due to prolonged rubber stretch without retraction of same). Good discussion.


Physics wise this frame and the pulleys are exactly what you said, a neat trick for using longer bands without extending the fork or the anchor point. This trick has its limit- if you are stretching the bands 500% then the wrap around part can only come back 1/5 of the draw length. And yes, the pulleys will eat a bit of energy but not all of what is gained from the added draw length. It should shoot faster than a sling with tubes going to the fork, and the energy lost to the pulleys will make it a bit slower than a starship that has a fork extended as far as the wrap around comes back on this one. I made something similar while goofing around one time and this is what I found. But overall, still a really cool frame and unless the pulleys are really bad a nice trick for getting most of the advantage of a longer draw from a shorter setup.

A neat way to keep a good bit of the benefit of a starship while shrinking the frame by ~20%.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Flatband said:


> You know, I never did Chrony it against a straight same size tube but just looking at it, the elongation factor alone would indicate more speed at release.. As far as pulleys being useless, if you don't believe they give more speed, the benefit of a smaller profile is still beneficial rather than longer forks. I do believe that the Chinese rifle Slingshots you mentioned with stretched and locked bands staying ready to shoot until released, do lose a lot of power due to hysteris (loss of speed due to prolonged rubber stretch without retraction of same). Good discussion.


The limitation is in the physical energy stored at a particular length, width and thicknes of a natural material like rubber, the thicker you go the harder it will become until it is unusable and or impractible.

The only way energy can be stored is by inventing a unit to fit a fork that can be altered like a pressurized cylinder similar to those found in air rifles or gas ram series, which can then be pumped up or down and held to store that energy, then compressed further to another level before release.

To my knowledge this has yet to be done in the slingshot world, other than a secondary spring system found on some Chinese forks. But what benefit is actually gained by such a system in the interim.

This is why sligshot rifles have more potential than a muscle powered version at full stretch.


----------



## Zapped (7 mo ago)

Flatband said:


> The "Laserhawk Stealth" Came out in the early to mid 90's.
> 
> It had 4 adlustments to extend your draw 2"s ,3",4's and 5"s add another 1" or so for the circumference of the pulleys and you had an extra 6"s on your draw max.
> 
> ...


Wow! The box it came in too! 
I bought one, I thought it was about 1985ish.
The original tubes were green and very obviously tapered, possibly a tube within a tube. I live this thing. Several times in the past few years I've searched for the truly tapered tubes but all I can find are the orangey red "Laserhawk" tubes that are really not like the originals. I did find one currently for sale on ebay - for $350 !


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Where can I find bands for one of these I have one but without bands ?? TIA


----------

